# Thai Tropics Knit Lace Shawl



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 3.00 on Ravelry at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thai-tropics-lace-knit-shawl

You find palm trees everywhere in Thailand, from the sea to the mountains, and the landscapes are a lush green throughout the year.

I decided to incorporate these elements in the design of a shawl thats a suitable accessory in the tropics year-round, and for spring and summer in less tropical climes.

This soft and elegant rectangular shawl is knit with Manos lace, a blend of baby alpaca, cashmere, and silk, and its as luxurious as it sounds! It features a panel of palm fronds and a panel of palm leaves, set against a background of open lacework.

Dimensions after blocking: 18x64 inches (46x162cm)

Id consider this an intermediate level pattern and look forward to feedback from those of you who give it a try. Happy knitting!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

.So very pretty. Love the pattern and color


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful. My son and his wife just spent 2 weeks in Thailand. They had a wonderful trip and the pictures they sent back were all so beautiful. They say it was beautiful beyond their expectations. They loved the people, the food, the scenery, everything.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very lovely!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty &#128516;


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I like all the lace you have on your shawl.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh wow, such a beauty, and major accomplishment---not sure I am ready for this type of intense detailed work yet ... but one day !


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it knit all in one piece?


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty shawl ! The color is gorgeous ! Very nicely done ! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice shawl, great pattern and colour


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

begarcia44 said:


> Is it knit all in one piece?


Also, are there written instructions or just charts?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Is it knit all in one piece?


Yes - no grafting on this one.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> Also, are there written instructions or just charts?


Just written instructions - no charts.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. If any of you decide to knit this and have any questions, be sure to let me know.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! No grafting and written instructions? I think I'm in love. On on my way to Ravelry nowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Wow! No grafting and written instructions? I think I'm in love. On on my way to Ravelry nowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! No grafting and written instructions? I think I'm in love. On on my way to Ravelry nowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just made my purchase on Ravelry and will be starting soon after I finish the shawl I am working on now. I also have some beautiful dark green yarn of 1000 yards so I am all set. Thank you and its a lovely pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> Just made my purchase on Ravelry and will be starting soon after I finish the shawl I am working on now. I also have some beautiful dark green yarn of 1000 yards so I am all set. Thank you and its a lovely pattern.


Thank you. Let me know if you have any questions along the way. With 1,000 yards you could make the shawl longer by increasing the number of repeats in Section 4 (Lace Body) if you like.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I so appreciate your offer of help. Its a beautiful shawl and I think the green you used sets it off. The green I have is darker more like a forest green and I just love the idea of the written instructions as I have not mastered the art of reading charts yet. Its probably not hard but just have not got to it yet. Again thank you. Have you started a group on Ravelry? :lol:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> I so appreciate your offer of help. Its a beautiful shawl and I think the green you used sets it off. The green I have is darker more like a forest green and I just love the idea of the written instructions as I have not mastered the art of reading charts yet. Its probably not hard but just have not got to it yet. Again thank you. Have you started a group on Ravelry? :lol:


No - and I'm not sure what that involves.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Great pattern


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

begarcia44 said:


> Wow! No grafting and written instructions? I think I'm in love. On on my way to Ravelry nowwwwwwwwwwwww!


Me toooooooo!!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty pattern and color !


----------

